# The value of 'leave it'



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I try to revisit the basics every once in a while since I have a bad habit of forging ahead with a 'blehh, he knows that'. Yesterday we practiced 'leave it' and tonight while I was doing dishes I see Stosh with his ears all perked up chasing something under the table...a SCORPION! I've never said 'leave it' with so much gusto before. Turns out learned commands are just as good a learned behavior for the trainer as for the dog!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Thank goodness! Good job to both of you! That's one command my gang is always hearing from me.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Yet another reason to be thankful I live in Western Washington!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I've never seen a scorpion around here but it hasn't rained in so long I guess we're becoming a desert


----------



## crewchief_chick (Feb 2, 2011)

paulag1955 said:


> Yet another reason to be thankful I live in Western Washington!


Nah, there its just those goofy chinese ants that build those great big ant piles, mass flooding during the winter, and crazy motorists on i5...but you do have starbucks (i'm from the other side of the mtn)


----------



## crewchief_chick (Feb 2, 2011)

Stosh said:


> I've never seen a scorpion around here but it hasn't rained in so long I guess we're becoming a desert


yea, i have friends in the Tyler/Palestine area. we've seen adds on craigslist from people in tx buying hay from here in KY and TN cuz of yalls bad drought.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

It's horrible! People can't afford hay to feed their livestock but the market's flooded so they can't afford to sell them either.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

JMO, but I think the two most important commands are the recall and leave it. Those two have kept my dog out of sooo much trouble. LOL!


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

Yay for Stosh!!!! I use the leave it command and think it is quite important!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

"Leave it" is my first warning. It works for me 95% of the time. Say if someone is walking down the road and Hondo locks onto them. I'll say 'Leave it' and he'll turn and look at me. He'll keep glancing at them as they walk by, but he won't lock into them. While they are walking by I might add a few "good, leave it, good!" if I think he is beginning to engage (like if they have a dog that isn't on a leash running around with them). 

'Leave it' is most likely the best command I have taught him.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

I love the "leave it" command. I think it's probably the most useful command, along with come, to keep your dog safe. Plus it works really great when I drop/spill something and I don't want the dogs all over it while I'm trying to clean it up.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Minnieski said:


> I love the "leave it" command. I think it's probably the most useful command, along with come, to keep your dog safe. Plus it works really great when I drop/spill something and I don't want the dogs all over it while I'm trying to clean it up.


I agree!

Way to go Stosh!!


----------

